
Ask HN: Does “Who wants to be hired” work? - Raed667
Have you ever been contacted by a serious recruiter after submitting in &quot;Who wants to be hired&quot;  ?
======
PaulHoule
I don't think it is effective if you are in a normal place but if you are
hiring tech people in sf, who knows, google and Facebook have headhunters
using blowguns at every coffee shop and spiriting them to their arcologies.
The only smart guy left is hiding behind the counter at Fry's.

So you might get contacted if you live there, otherwise it is meh.

Really though it is one opportunity a month to contact customers -- if you are
hungry, you should take more like 100 opportunities a month. Sales is a full-
time job.

HN readers are geographically distributed, I'm a megameter from the e coast
and I get at least one contact a month from a person who is deeply interested
in something I posted on HN.

